# Los Angeles, California



## Catch22 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone live near silverlake/los feliz/hollywood area? I would really love to meet up with other people with SA!


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Cassie, I'm Tom. I live in the San Gabriel Valley and would love to meet up and chat. I'm on winter break from college so I can meet up anytime for the next 1.5 weeks. PM me or something.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Cassie, I have just joined the forum not too long ago. I'm also in the area and would also like to be able to meet people and make friends from the area. I'm not entirely sure how meets are usually scheduled or done but PM me if interested or if there is any questions.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

Would you guys be interested if I set up a get-together in say, downtown LA? Maybe some other LA people from this forum would be interested as well.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, or not


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in Santa Clarita(Magic Mountain) I wanna come too  haha


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.lacma.org/programs/FilmListing.aspx

I've tried to get SA people interested in the LACMA movie screenings but it never works.

Its $2 for the tuesday matinee, thats sort of my price range. I've done it before alone, its an okay experience. Would be nicer if the neighborhood wasn't dumpy.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

LALoner, I was just checking out the link that you had posted and that actually looks pretty cool to be honest. I'm really into movies myself so that does sound interesting. Maybe if we arranged a meet with a few others if they wanted to join as well and at a time that it's convenient for all or if anyone else has any other suggestions, I would more than happily like to join if possible.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

brokenandlonely said:


> LALoner, I was just checking out the link that you had posted and that actually looks pretty cool to be honest. I'm really into movies myself so that does sound interesting. Maybe if we arranged a meet with a few others if they wanted to join as well and at a time that it's convenient for all or if anyone else has any other suggestions, I would more than happily like to join if possible.


Yeah it would be nice if we could get at least one girl to go.

If you've haven't been there its an awesome theater and afterwards the museum has a free section to view the permanent exhibits. Think old pottery from around the world. And there's a starbucks in the museum courtyard.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Yeah it would be nice if we could get at least one girl to go.
> 
> If you've haven't been there its an awesome theater and afterwards the museum has a free section to view the permanent exhibits. Think old pottery from around the world. And there's a starbucks in the museum courtyard.


What's the likelyhood that one girl would decide to go 

I've actually not been there but the area is familiar to me. It does from looking at the site and seeing pics seem a very interesting place to go see and I did notice the courtyard and it does look very relaxing and a good place to socialize amongst friends. I think it's a good idea and as I've mentioned if we could get a group of members that might want to go and find a schedule of convenience amongst everyone that would be cool.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

I live in the state next to Cali- but, I really want to head to downtown LA sometime soon, like before the summer. Anywho, if anyone wants to meet up in downtown LA or something, let me know. Send me a PM or something...


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

group meet sounds awesome, I'm in just let me know when and where!


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Anyone live near silverlake/los feliz/hollywood area? I would really love to meet up with other people with SA!


I used to live in atwater village which is like right there


----------



## I hate picking usernames (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm on the westside.. grew up in LA my whole life. I'd be down, but .. only if it's not some thingy that's all planned and setup. Like instead, we should just designate some park or public spot "SA" spot and anyone can show up randomly and if someone else is there.. like, "we know" you are a fellow weirdo lol. J/k.

Seriously, how bout... meet up at the beach?? Hermosa beach.. venice... on the sand. Meet at a certain lifeguard tower.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

lol yeah I doubt a meet will happen when most on the forum have SA :afr beach meet sounds awesome


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I hate picking usernames said:


> I'm on the westside.. *grew up in LA my whole life.* I'd be down, but .. only if it's not some thingy that's all planned and setup. Like instead, we should just designate some park or public spot "SA" spot and anyone can show up randomly and if someone else is there.. like, "we know" you are a fellow weirdo lol. J/k.
> 
> Seriously, how bout... *meet up at the beach??* Hermosa beach.. venice... on the sand. Meet at a certain lifeguard tower.


You grew up in L.A. and you want to meet on the beach by the lifeguard tower. Shocker.

/kidding


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Beach or LACMA sound great

Please join my Los Angeles Group and whenever you want we can post meetups there too!!

LA SA Group
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/los-angeles-sa-group/

Alek


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

candrnow said:


> lol, or not


I hang out in downtown l.a all the time mostly bar 107 pm me if still interested.


----------



## tonercharmer (Jan 22, 2011)

tonercharmer said:


> I hang out in downtown l.a all the time mostly bar 107 pm me if still interested.


That's my spot I think our pics are still on the entrance door we were just there for the art walk, Kool.


----------



## EyeEye (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey it's me "I hate picking.." well I found a new username. I don't hate this one so much..

Anyway... I may be down with LACMA. LA Loner u a snobby stuck up LA art fiend?? haha jus playin dude.


Ok so the beach was a bad idea. That's my "me" time alone.. so I'll keep that to my own time.


Funny.. u guys want girls to show up. LOL. SA'ers are so awesome.


Well, my "chick" feels this SA thing too. I doubt she'd go, but I may go alone and if it's 'cool' I can pass it on and maybe she can come. So that could be 2. Possible. But unlikely.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

EyeEye said:


> Hey it's me "I hate picking.." well I found a new username. I don't hate this one so much..
> 
> Anyway... I may be down with LACMA. LA Loner u a snobby stuck up LA art fiend?? haha jus playin dude.
> 
> ...


PM me if u guys go, or post something in my LA group. I'd like to meet up some time would be fun...

I think Beach or LACMA are fine


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

i want to meet up! i live close to downtown, and i haven't visited LACMA since like middle school. PM me.


----------



## USC Trojan (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey all, I'm down to meet up too. If you guys visit LACMA, downtown, or where ever, just PM me. I go to SC but have a car so I can get around easily.

I also wouldn't mind seeing a movie at LA Live or something if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Have there been any gatherings before? Havent been here in a long time. I'm in the San Fernando valley can meet up on a Sunday or monday.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Just reading the updates on this thread after I've posted and I'm still interested in a meet if one is going to happen. On a side note, if anyone from the LA area wants to hang out or just chat please PM me or add me on here.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I live in Atwater, and I'm totally down for a meetup. PM me the details!


----------



## musicgypsygirl (Jun 16, 2012)

hey whatsup id be interested i go to LA at least once a week would b cool to meet people like me since i thought i was the only on earth with SA...let me know


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, i wanna meet too! Let exchanged ours numbers so we can contract easily the day we hang out!  If anyone wanna hang out, call me at 213-270-5086! Thanks! ^^ I had very very bad anxiety! I can't make a good eyes contract and also had a racing thought! So, don't mind or judge me from outside,k, if we meet! ^^ Thanks! Hee!


----------

